# Bike Touren im Frankenwald



## *Heiner* (18. August 2004)

undefined
Hi Leute,

ich bin letztes Wochenende die ersten beiden Touren im Frankenwald gefahren. Da gibt es 7 ausgeschilderte Mountainbike Touren, die es echt in sich haben. Kartenmarterial gibt es vom Tourismusverband Frankenwald. Diese Routen sind mit genialen Single-Trails und knackigen anstiegen gespickt!
Auf der Route 7 befindet sich sogar eine Downhill-Passage und ein kleiner Fun-Park zum Technik-Training.

Gruß,
Heiner


----------



## TortureKing (18. August 2004)

Ui schön 

.... ähm Frankenwald ... also die Hofer Ecke ? 

.... kannste bitte etwas genauer definieren und uns mal so kleinere Eckdaten wie Höhenmeter, Streckenlänge und so sagen ? Das wäre super!

Bin immer auf der Suche nach schönen Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bär-BT (18. August 2004)

Frankenwald ist mehr so "hinter" Kronach... 
Aber grob stimmt Hof schon.


----------



## *Heiner* (18. August 2004)

Der Frankenwald beginnt schon bei Helmbrechts, mal so nebenbei erwÃ¤hnt.

Einmal hier der Link zu den Touren: http://frankenwald.bayern-online.de/02_Tourismus/Aktiv/Radfahren/Mountainbiking/

Und hier ne kurze Beschreibung:
Im Frankenwald gibt es sieben speziell ausgeschilderte MTB-Rund-Touren die in Form von zwei Netzen miteinander verbunden sind. Die Kurse, sowie auch die Anschlussstellen sind markiert und farblich gekennzeichnet.


â¢ Route 1: Rennsteig-Region Nord (gelbe Markierung)
LÃ¤nge: 44,7 km
HÃ¶henmeter: 1.168
Lage: um den Ort Ludwigsstadt herum

â¢ Route 2: Rennsteig-Region West (rote Markierung)
LÃ¤nge: 41,2 km
HÃ¶henmeter: 823
Lage: zwischen Tettau und Steinbach am Wald

â¢ Route 3: Rennsteig-Region SÃ¼d (blaue Markierung)
LÃ¤nge: 56,4 km
HÃ¶henmeter: 1.293
Lage: zwischen Steinbach am Wald und Wilhelmsthal, Ã¶stlich von Teuschnitz

â¢ Route 4: Rodachtal Nord (orange Markierung)
LÃ¤nge: 51,4 km
HÃ¶henmeter: 1.693
Lage: zwischen Wallenfeld / Steinwiesen und GeroldsgrÃ¼n

â¢ Route 5: Rodachtal SÃ¼d (schwarze Markierung)
LÃ¤nge: 29,6 km
HÃ¶henmeter: 863
Lage: zwischen Marktrodach und Wallenfels

â¢ Route 6: Steinachtal (ocker-grÃ¼ne Markierung)
LÃ¤nge: 39,6 km
HÃ¶henmeter: 1.130
Lage: nÃ¶rdlich von Stadtsteinach, und westlich von Presseck

â¢ Route 7: DÃ¶braberg (violette Markierung)
LÃ¤nge: 44,8 km
HÃ¶henmeter: 1.218
Lage: sÃ¼dwestlich von Schwarzenbach am Wald


Die Strecken sind nicht in Kategorien unterteilt, auf Schwierigkeitsgrade wurde verzichtet. In detaillierten Angeben sind die Streckenbeschreibungen auf den EinzelblÃ¤ttern der Mountainbike-Karte der Tourist-Information Frankenwald, Preis: EUR 6,60

GruÃ,
Heiner


----------



## h-d (18. August 2004)

unter http://www.radfahrenin.de/mtb/bayern/franken/frankenwald/
gibts zu allen touren die übersichtskarten, wegbeschreibungen, höhenprofile zu finden.


----------



## cubey (18. August 2004)

Ja ja der Frankenwald, kenn ich  , meine Tante wohnt in Schwarzenbach i. Wald.  
Is scho nicht schlecht dort.


----------



## TortureKing (18. August 2004)

na da sollte sich die Nürnbergfraktion mal Gedanken um nen kleinen Ausflug machen


----------



## subbnkaschber (18. August 2004)

MELD MELD


----------



## cubey (18. August 2004)

Ist es auf jeden Fall Wert. @Torturking


----------

